# Wedding Venues & Ideas KL & Klang



## NormanMc (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Guys, I'm new to the forum. I was hoping someone could provide ideas for wedding venues located between KL and Klang. My in-laws are local but most of their previous weddings have been in country clubs. I was hoping to find 4* hotels that could cater for the wedding and international guests can stay there also. Another factor is for the wedding party to kick on after most of the older aunts and uncles have left. Will most hotels have a residents bar?
At the minute the Holiday Inn Glenmarie in Shah Alam seems something along the lines of what I'm looking for (plus there's a golf course next door). 
Alternatively are there any cool estates or country clubs that could host 100 guests overnight as well as cater for a wedding venue? 
The wedding ceremony will be in Klang. 
Thanks 
Norman


----------

